
How is your robot relationship? - njrc
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/09081/956901-42.stm
======
jpirkola
The families with Roomba (vacuuming robot) did more cleaning than families
without the robot. I am going to use that as an excuse to my better half so
that I can buy the thing...

